# I made truffles!



## gulab jamun (Apr 20, 2008)

Hello,

Since I like chocolate, I picked up a couple library books to learn more about it. This weekend I made truffles for the first time. I started Saturday and finished Sunday. I'm happy with how they turned out. 

I used a 17.6 ounce bar of bittersweet chocolate for this project (I think it was 56% cocoa content). I used half of that bar (8.8 ounces), 1 cup heavy cream, and 2 tablespoons of orange liquid flavoring to make the ganache. After letting it set, I formed ganache balls and again let it set in the fridge.

Then I melted the remaining 8.8 ounces of chocolate and dipped the ganache balls into it. I left some plain, put chopped nuts on some, and cocoa powder on some. The creamy chocolate-orange center tastes great.


----------



## fireweaver (Apr 20, 2008)

those look just lovely, like you just made it back from a trip to godiva!


----------



## Katie H (Apr 20, 2008)

Those look great.  Congratulations on a super good  job!!


----------



## ~emz~ (Apr 20, 2008)

These look absolutely delicious. Much better than my first attempt....


----------



## babetoo (Apr 20, 2008)

wow , i want one


babe


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 20, 2008)

Very nice job!


----------



## JPolito830 (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow...Amazing job!


----------

